# Union Pacific hiring! Traffic Managers and Dispatchers



## Redd Capp (Jan 8, 2012)

from my freinds at Northwestern U-
From: Tom Haley [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, December 23, 2011 3:59 PM
To: Arganbright, Dave (GPRK)
Cc: Rick M. Wilson
Subject: Capacity Job DT --
Following up on our conversation about looking for outside talent to fill one of my Manager-Capacity Planning jobs.
These are key jobs that work with the operating region, dispatch center, Engineering, and Finance functions to develop capacity projects and strategies on an entire region. It is not unusual for one of these people to be on the ground stomping around a project site, on a business car with the regional VP, and in front of UP's chief operating officer, all within a period of a few days. So he or she needs to be very competent, seasoned, and able to creatively think "railroad."
A basic understanding of train movement, rail capacity, and bottlenecks is obviously important.
Business skills are also critical. Valuable solutions usually represent a compromise, emphasizing greatest benefits for reasonable cost.
We've had many internal applicants. This is an opportunity to bring some outside perspective into Union Pacific, and it's an excellent opportunity for the right person to join the company in a high-visibility role.
So I'm sending some notes around to people like you who may know of someone who could handle this job and would like a chance to work for a Class-I railroad.
We'd really appreciate any help you could give us pointing such talent our way.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Redd Capp (Jan 8, 2012)

Tom Haley [mailto:[email protected]] is the contact for this job. I dont know here how many folks have college or experance working as a dispatcher for a trucking company but having one of our own and someone who knows rails could be a plus for this job. We have come a long way when hippies were dispacthers for Conrail. ( I saw the dispatch room in PGH when I worked for SUSYQ RR). Also Virgina Railway Express Commuter Trains is hiring back office and Conducters.http://www.vre.org/about/vrejobs.htm for info


----------

